# Clexane advise? Blood clot on both lungs at 8 weeks pregnant!! HELP!!



## Buka345

Hi people,

Really confused at the moment and 35 weeks pregnant :-/ 
Been on clexane since 8weeks pregnant taking 80mg twice a day!!

Cannot get my head round what is going to happen to me and how this labour is going to go. The latest information I have had by my consultant is that I'm going to be checked at 40 weeks 41 weeks and 42 weeks to see when my cervix is ready to be induced, I really do not want to be left this long, with the complication I have already suffered from!!! 

And believe I will probably going into natural labour by then has anybody out there been left this long on clexane? 

Any advise at all I would really really appreciate!!

First baby, baby boy due Christmas day? X


----------



## Samie18

A friends of mine had a induction date arranged so she could stop her clexane just before to reduce the risk of bleeding


----------



## Buka345

Thank you Sami!!

To be honest that's what I thought would happen to me and before 40 weeks!! 
Like I say more chance of me going into labour by myself that way my injection won't be controlled :-/ x


----------



## Trissy

I had thought I'd be induced as well (DVT diagnosed at 9 weeks) and have been on Tinzaparin since then but I'm being switched to Heparin at 35 weeks and then playing the wait and see game. My doctor wants me to labour naturally. 

You'd think that they wouldn't want us going over since that increases the likelihood of larger babies and tearing, bleeding issues. I definitely have some anxiety about that. And the possibility of having a long (days long) labour without being on any anticoagulation. I clot fast so I am very, very worried about that. I have a friend who went into labour and they let her labour for five days before finally doing an emergency C-section. 

Being on blood thinners sucks!!

Have you asked them their reasoning for letting it go that long? I plan on bringing that up at my next specialists appointment at the end of November.


----------



## Buka345

Hi,

I am back this Monday and I going to strongly put across I do not want to be left that long especially over Christmas, I am terrified as it is!! 

I am like you a really do not understand the reason for leaving it that long!!

Can I ask what harprin is? Because I am 35 weeks on Tuesday and it's not been mentioned to do anything with my injection and I have read this a lot!! 

Apparently I will be left up until 42 weeks for natural labour or until my cervix look ready to induce me, but if it does not work the first or second time it will go to emergency section!! One thing I am happy about I don't want to be in labour days!! 

You ate right it really does suck, when are you due? 

X


----------



## Trissy

Buka345 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am back this Monday and I going to strongly put across I do not want to be left that long especially over Christmas, I am terrified as it is!!
> 
> I am like you a really do not understand the reason for leaving it that long!!
> 
> Can I ask what harprin is? Because I am 35 weeks on Tuesday and it's not been mentioned to do anything with my injection and I have read this a lot!!
> 
> Apparently I will be left up until 42 weeks for natural labour or until my cervix look ready to induce me, but if it does not work the first or second time it will go to emergency section!! One thing I am happy about I don't want to be in labour days!!
> 
> You ate right it really does suck, when are you due?
> 
> X

Heparin is what we are taking, I should have specificed I'm being switched to unfractionated heparin at 35 weeks and I'll do twice daily shots. The low molecular weight heparin that I am on now (Tinzaparin) has a 24 hour half life whereas the unfractionated heparin has a 12 hour, so it's easier to do a natural labor that way. First sign of labor I stop my blood thinners and head to the hospital and hope that labor doesn't start right after I've given myself a shot. :dohh:

Looks like Clexane has a shorter half life as well. I've never been prescribed Clexane so I don't really know much about it. Do you do your shots every 12 hours? 

I've been on Tinzaparin twice (this pregnancy and with my first DVT/PE) as well as warfarin for the first DVT/PE and Fragmin earlier in this pregnancy, before my current DVT was diagnosed. I believe even if I hadn't clotted I still would have been switched from the Fragmin to the unfractionated heparin. 

Do you have a clotting disorder that you know of? 

I'm due on January 7th. With all the complications I've had though I think this baby is coming early, which would be ok with me. I just want my baby here and safe. :)

Good luck Monday!! Keep me posted! :)


----------



## Buka345

I was on tinzaparin at first 1500 twice a day, I was on that for a good couple of months but then had a reaction to it and a pencillin reaction at the same time. So I got put on clexane and I have been ok with this I also do two shots a day 12 hours apart 80mg, so I'm hoping I don't go into labour just after my injection!!

The consultant seems to think the blood clots are just pregnancy related I did suffer from hyperemesis gravidarum for half of my pregnancy too and been advised that the blood clots could have be caused by the dehydration with me keeping nothing down!!

Thank you for the information on clexane I will find out on Monday how long it last for!! 

Have you been advised what will happen if you have emergency section I really want to avoid been put to sleep :-/ 

It's lovely to talk to someone that's having a similar experience!!

I'm so grateful that me and my little boy have come this far I really do hope he comes early not to early but here for Christmas. 
I have had like period type pains for two days that are continues so hopefully he is getting ready!! :) 

I will update on monday!!

Take care!!


----------



## Trissy

I talked briefly with my doctors about c-sections but we haven't really gone into much depth because they don't want to do one but the more I think about it (and the closer it gets) the more I'd like to know what happens if I do need one, especially an emergency c-section, so I think I'll be bringing that up with the specialists at the end of the month. 

Hopefully your little guy won't keep you waiting, I'm still amazed they are wanting to let you go that long!! Maybe he'll decide he wants to come a couple days early and you can have him home for Christmas! 

That's interesting about the hyperemesis gravidarum. I've been struggling with it for my whole pregnancy, even at 32 weeks I still have days I can't keep stuff down so I wonder if that was a contributing factor. Though I do know my clots are hormone provoked.


----------



## Buka345

Aww I feel for you been sick like that is horrible I never want to be sick again :( I take cyclzine it used to be 3 times a day but now I can manage with just taking one on a morning, apparently dehydration is not good for blood, I also wear my compression stocking daily (lovely) :) 

The more I think about I can't understand why I am been left :-/ at first I was told I wouldn't go over, but now it's changed!!

Have you been told how long you will be left if you don't go into natural labour by your self? 

Xxx


----------



## Trissy

Haven't been told yet. I think my primary care doctor is waiting for my next appointment with the specialists to see what they say to finalize my birth plan. 

I'm really hoping it won't be more than 48 hours though. I clot very easily from hormones so I'm terrified of the idea of not being on blood thinners for more than three days. I've clotted within two days of being on the pill before so I really, really want to be back on the blood thinners as soon as possible. 

I meet with the specialists again on Nov 27th and then with my primary care doctor December 5th so I should have my birth plan finalized then. And hopefully that will help me get some sleep at night. The anxiety is starting to get to me a bit.


----------



## amjon

I'm on Lovenox now. I'll be switching around 30 something weeks to twice a day. I'm going to push for inductions around 37 weeks. I had a 27 week stillborn as my first and then 2 MC, so I'm a bit nervous (and don't think they have me on enough Lovenox now either, so hopefully the MFM will up it).


----------



## Trissy

:hugs: amjon. So sorry for your losses. :( 

When I was on the Fragmin I also supplemented it with baby aspirin daily (with the ok from my primary doctor) though I wasn't on it long since I had already clotted by the time I started it, it just took two weeks for the clot to show up on doppler. 

Hopefully your MFM will review your dosing and adjust it so you and baby are safe. :flower:

Do you mind if I ask if you have any clotting disorders?


----------



## amjon

Trissy said:


> :hugs: amjon. So sorry for your losses. :(
> 
> When I was on the Fragmin I also supplemented it with baby aspirin daily (with the ok from my primary doctor) though I wasn't on it long since I had already clotted by the time I started it, it just took two weeks for the clot to show up on doppler.
> 
> Hopefully your MFM will review your dosing and adjust it so you and baby are safe. :flower:
> 
> Do you mind if I ask if you have any clotting disorders?

I do have FVL hetero, but I've been told by one OB and a hematologist that that shouldn't be enough to cause an issue. The OB that diagnosed me disagreed.


----------



## Buka345

Hi,

I hope you are both doing well!! 

amjon I am sorry!! 

Well to be honest I am still confused and I have got to point where I am trying to block everything, which isn't a good idea!!

My consultant are totally against section so looks like that is out of the window.

Just very worried!!

Hope you are both well x


----------



## Chatterwockin

I am not pregnant at the moment but how had two babies on clexaine. I was induced at 37 weeks with both they took me off the clexaine 14 days before the inductions. and back on it straight after. hope that helps a bit.


----------



## Buka345

Thank you!!

That seems to be what has happened to a lot of people!!

The plan so far is to give me a sweep at 39 weeks before this I wasn't even gonna get checked till 40 weeks, to be honest I would like to be checked before 39!!

What my consultant is putting across is that he doesn't want to induce me if my cervix is not ready!!

And want to keep me on my clexane for as long has possible, so I won't be taken of before hand!! 

Can't understand it!!

X


----------



## Trissy

That sounds like progress though, getting the sweep. Thank goodness they won't make you wait til well overdue now. It does make sense though to not induce you until your cervix is ready, they'll want to minimize bleeding since they'll want to put you back on blood thinners right away I imagine.

I am seriously considering eating lots of dates starting at 36-37 weeks. Everything I've read points to them helping speed up cervical dilation, spontaneous labor and makes the first part of the labor shorter so if I can speed things up without medical intervention and prevent induction and going overdue I am all for it! Six dates a day, I can do that.


----------



## Trissy

Chatterwockin said:


> I am not pregnant at the moment but how had two babies on clexaine. I was induced at 37 weeks with both they took me off the clexaine 14 days before the inductions. and back on it straight after. hope that helps a bit.

This is completely off topic but I love your avatar pic!

I love llamas and alpacas, hehe :)


----------



## Chatterwockin

Trissy said:


> Chatterwockin said:
> 
> 
> I am not pregnant at the moment but how had two babies on clexaine. I was induced at 37 weeks with both they took me off the clexaine 14 days before the inductions. and back on it straight after. hope that helps a bit.
> 
> This is completely off topic but I love your avatar pic!
> 
> I love llamas and alpacas, hehe :)Click to expand...

Ha me too, they make me feel so happy with their crazy "hair do's"


----------



## Buka345

Lol :)))

I have already started on my exercise ball :) walking then up and down the stairs ;)

I guess you are right this was the second opinion I had, so hopefully when I see my original consultant on Tuesday he will agree!! She also said she is drawing a line at 41 weeks and doesn't think it's fair to leave me till 42, which I am really happy about!! 

Can I ask you some advice? 

I am on 80g twice a day and I will be kept on that until I go into labour or I am induced. Hopefully everything will run smoothly but I got told by the second opinion I had that with this been a large amount, I would not be able to have spinal tap or epidural for up to 24hours after, or if I did need a section I would defintly have to be put to sleep! Which I have be told from the start that the consultant want to avoid
this because of my breathing.

I would like to try and avoid the epidural if I can, think it will be different when I am in labour lol!! 

X


----------



## Trissy

I keep reading these great big warnings about risk of paralysis with epidural because of the heparin so I'm definitely worried about that. I'll be asking at my specialist's appointment on Tuesday how much I really need to worry about that. 

Do you have a breathing condition (asthma or anything like that) that would cause more reason for concern? No one wants to be put under if they can avoid it but I can imagine it causing extra anxiety if you an additional condition. 

I keep telling myself I want to do this as natural as possible but everyone keeps telling me to not be a hero and take the drugs, haha


----------



## Buka345

Haha!! I have heard the same things about the epidural my consultant said the same things to me, but then said but that Doesnt mean you can't have it!! I need to clear up on Tuesday if it is 12 hours or 24 hours!! But to be honest I really do want to avoid the epidural I am going to try my hardest!! And don't want to put myself at more risk, we can do this haha :) 

I don't have Asthema or anything like that, just with me still struggling with my breathing now and suffering with the blood clot on my lungs!!

Good luck on Tuesday :)

X


----------



## Trissy

Buka345 said:


> Haha!! I have heard the same things about the epidural my consultant said the same things to me, but then said but that Doesnt mean you can't have it!! I need to clear up on Tuesday if it is 12 hours or 24 hours!! But to be honest I really do want to avoid the epidural I am going to try my hardest!! And don't want to put myself at more risk, we can do this haha :)
> 
> I don't have Asthema or anything like that, just with me still struggling with my breathing now and suffering with the blood clot on my lungs!!
> 
> Good luck on Tuesday :)
> 
> X

How long is your anticoagulation therapy going to last for? One year? When I had my bilateral PEs they resolved within six months and I did lung rehabilitation throughout my treatment dosing starting after the 10th week of anticoag therapy. Though my lung clots were thankfully quite small. Have you been doing any breathing exercises at all to improve your lung function? That sucks that you're still struggling with breathing. Doesn't help with a giant baby squashing them!

You're right, we CAN do this.. Maybe with some mild drugs, haha :winkwink:


----------



## amjon

Buka345 said:


> Lol :)))
> 
> I have already started on my exercise ball :) walking then up and down the stairs ;)
> 
> I guess you are right this was the second opinion I had, so hopefully when I see my original consultant on Tuesday he will agree!! She also said she is drawing a line at 41 weeks and doesn't think it's fair to leave me till 42, which I am really happy about!!
> 
> Can I ask you some advice?
> 
> I am on 80g twice a day and I will be kept on that until I go into labour or I am induced. Hopefully everything will run smoothly but I got told by the second opinion I had that with this been a large amount, I would not be able to have spinal tap or epidural for up to 24hours after, or if I did need a section I would defintly have to be put to sleep! Which I have be told from the start that the consultant want to avoid
> this because of my breathing.
> 
> I would like to try and avoid the epidural if I can, think it will be different when I am in labour lol!!
> 
> X

I'm only on 30mg at the moment and hope the MFM will up it on Thursday. I have read you can't have an epidural at all if you are on any amount. (Not that I want one anyway. ;) )


----------



## Buka345

I no the baby doesn't help haha no nothing like that!! No breathing exercise at all I havnt been advised to do that, all the after care really my man googled cause slept for like 3months after getting the blood clots described has massive from the consultant haha!! Need to practise tho cause I will need my breathing skills in labour!! I will be on my injection for a year after giving birth and consultant will check and do test that clots have gone!! 

X


----------



## Trissy

Your clots sound much nastier than mine were. Yikes!

Sounds like you're being well taken care of though! 

There is a group on babycenter called Lovely Lovenox Ladies that has a lot of information on pregnancy and anticoag therapy too, if you haven't discovered that one yet. :)


----------



## Chatterwockin

ha ha I has 2 massive ( genuine medical term,I asked!) two large and two small... all at the same time... was very lucky by all accounts lol


----------



## Trissy

As much as it sucks doing the shots, thank god for them! 

Don't miss being on warfarin though, ugh. If only the shots were as cheap as warfarin.


----------



## Chatterwockin

that was my downfall... I thought I could get away with not taking it after I had my baby... told myself I would take them for him but I would be fine then boom!! won't do that again!!


----------



## Trissy

I've had two massive clots in my left leg in four years, the veins aren't stable enough now to handle another pregnancy for me so this is my one and only. 

I can take my chances with an IVC filter placeement but honestly, one perfect little baby is enough for me. After three losses I never thought it would be possible, so I am counting my blessings with this baby. 

I still find it strange though that I won't be on anticoag therapy for life though. Not that I'm complaining, I really, really hate warfarin and weekly INRs and being so restricted with my diet but knowing how shot my veins are, still seems odd. I may seek another opinion on that though.


----------



## Trissy

Had my appointment with my MFM specialist and I'm being switched to unfractionated heparin starting next week. Then if I haven't gone into labor naturally by 39 weeks I'll be induced I think the plan is. It was a confusing appointment. 

I'll find out for sure next week if I will be induced and when but it sounds like they don't want me to go more than four weeks on the unfractionated heparin. 

Then it's back on the tinzaparin for six weeks. Won't need lifelong anticoagulation therapy, though I still want to get another opinion on that, since the hematologist I saw in 2008 said otherwise (if I had recurring DVTs I'd need it for life, regardless of the reason for the subsequent clots.) 

Good luck with your appointment on Thursday, amjon! Hopefully your MFM docs will up your blood thinners. Fx!


----------



## Buka345

Hope all is well with you both!!

And the second appointment went well, that's good news been switched to the unfactionated and been induced at 39 weeks!! 

Did you find out much more about epidural?

I'm at the hospital on Tuesday for my first check :-/ decided to check me at 38 week then 39 and 40 :)

But still will not reduce my injection due to size of my clot!!

So I just hope I havnt injected!!

Hope you're both well x


----------



## Trissy

I comIpletely forgot to ask about the epidural!! 

I've had some disconcerting symptoms come up in the last week, severe itching, swelling, vision disturbances, headache, etc. (but my blood pressure is fine?) so I'm being watched over the next week. I haven't had my urine tested yet though for protein? I'm a little on the nervous side. 

Hopefully my doctor will do a urine test on Wednesday at my next appointment, though if the vision disturbances stay the way they are I'll be going to the hospital before then. 

Did sort of finalize the birth plan though. We'll start sweeps on Dec 19th (at 37 weeks 2 days) and continue those weekly until I hit 40 weeks on January 7th, if I haven't had the baby between the 19th and 7th. At that point we will do medication induction, so anticoagulation can be controlled. Hopefully this will get baby out by January 10th at the latest. Fingers crossed!

How are you doing? You're getting very, very close!! Getting excited?? Glad they are checking you at 38 weeks! Maybe you'll get a pleasant surprise!


----------



## Buka345

Or that's not nice :( usually high blood pressure comes up first!! So hopefully everything will be ok, I suffer from a lot of headaches and see like silver lines but mine is due to low blood pressure!! So try not to worry I no its hard!! 

Is the swelling and itching in the areas you inject or all over? 

Really happy that your plan is put together :) 

I am close two weeks on Tuesday, I am very very nervous I am trying to keep calm (trying my best)!! 

I'm not sure if I get a sweep on Tuesday at 37weeks or the week after, but guess I will find out!! 

Iv had a lot of pain going on pain that I can handle though, the midwife checked and his head is half way engaged :) 

Do you understand what medication we can actually have? 

X


----------



## Trissy

As far as I can tell we can have narcotics and gas for pain relief. I think the issue with the epidural is bleeding into the spine. They also, from what I understand, use your own blood to do a blood patch if the epidural is done too aggressively and the dura mater is punctured completely and the injection ends up in the subarachnoid space, so if your blood is too thin, it won't be effective?

Halfway engaged, I'm jealous!! As of Wednesday my baby's head was still floating though I'm pretty sure he/she has dropped a small bit in the last two days. My bump seems a tiny bit lower and I have had lots of pressure going on down there and this really weird grinding sensation when he/she turns their head. Soooo weird!!! 

Hopefully you'll be effacing and dilating on Tuesday!! 

I'm nervous too, I just keep trying to tell myself that baby and I survived everything so far, we can make it safely through delivery too. (Even with that though, I'm still very anxious about developing more clots. I just have to trust that the doctors know what they're doing and will do the very best they can for us.)


----------



## Buka345

Do not like that epidural!! Need need to avoid it haha!!

That's it isn't we have got this far, just this last bit that we need to do now!! 
And the doctors will have give this some good thought, positive thinking till the end.

Can then look back on this with a beautiful child to tell the tale!!

I cud tell my bump had drop, cause it feels soft at the top of my bump now ;) x


----------



## Trissy

Oohh the top of my bump is feeling softer, I hope that is a good sign! 

I have my group B strep test on Wednesday so my doctor will check my cervix and see if I am dilated and effacing at all. I sure hope so. I've been having some really intense BH contractions and lots of sharp pains.


----------



## familygirl30

Hello ladies hope you don't mind me joining in,I'm just over 8 weeks pregnant,and I'm on blood thining injections fragmin as I have factor v Leiden and I had a Dvt four years ago.This is my first baby,I don't have my appointment until 9th jan to see my consultant,just feeling really nervous about it all,one thing worrying me is how do they control the bleeding when your in labour?i know they will take u off injections before hand but was happens. If baby comes early!


----------



## amjon

familygirl30 said:


> Hello ladies hope you don't mind me joining in,I'm just over 8 weeks pregnant,and I'm on blood thining injections fragmin as I have factor v Leiden and I had a Dvt four years ago.This is my first baby,I don't have my appointment until 9th jan to see my consultant,just feeling really nervous about it all,one thing worrying me is how do they control the bleeding when your in labour?i know they will take u off injections before hand but was happens. If baby comes early!

I'm really not all that worried about bleeding. I'm MUCH more concerned that I'm still clotting too much on the dose they have me. My MFM has said she doesn't consider FVL hetero to be any risk for clotting and really doesn't feel I should be on Lovenox, so she only agreed to keep me on the 30mg. I've had a stillborn, then 2 MC, so I'm sure it IS an issue. I'm going to ask for the anti xa test though, so hopefully they will see that I DO clot too much.


----------



## Trissy

familygirl30 said:


> Hello ladies hope you don't mind me joining in,I'm just over 8 weeks pregnant,and I'm on blood thining injections fragmin as I have factor v Leiden and I had a Dvt four years ago.This is my first baby,I don't have my appointment until 9th jan to see my consultant,just feeling really nervous about it all,one thing worrying me is how do they control the bleeding when your in labour?i know they will take u off injections before hand but was happens. If baby comes early!

Whereabouts are you located? I think that makes a huge difference in how you might be treated. In Canada the standard is to switch from low molecular weight heparin to unfractionated heparin at ~36 weeks, but that's not the case in other countries.




amjon said:


> I'm really not all that worried about bleeding. I'm MUCH more concerned that I'm still clotting too much on the dose they have me. My MFM has said she doesn't consider FVL hetero to be any risk for clotting and really doesn't feel I should be on Lovenox, so she only agreed to keep me on the 30mg. I've had a stillborn, then 2 MC, so I'm sure it IS an issue. I'm going to ask for the anti xa test though, so hopefully they will see that I DO clot too much.

Can you supplement your Lovenox with baby Aspirin? Might add a little more peace of mind.


----------



## amjon

Trissy said:


> familygirl30 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies hope you don't mind me joining in,I'm just over 8 weeks pregnant,and I'm on blood thining injections fragmin as I have factor v Leiden and I had a Dvt four years ago.This is my first baby,I don't have my appointment until 9th jan to see my consultant,just feeling really nervous about it all,one thing worrying me is how do they control the bleeding when your in labour?i know they will take u off injections before hand but was happens. If baby comes early!
> 
> Whereabouts are you located? I think that makes a huge difference in how you might be treated. In Canada the standard is to switch from low molecular weight heparin to unfractionated heparin at ~36 weeks, but that's not the case in other countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amjon said:
> 
> 
> I'm really not all that worried about bleeding. I'm MUCH more concerned that I'm still clotting too much on the dose they have me. My MFM has said she doesn't consider FVL hetero to be any risk for clotting and really doesn't feel I should be on Lovenox, so she only agreed to keep me on the 30mg. I've had a stillborn, then 2 MC, so I'm sure it IS an issue. I'm going to ask for the anti xa test though, so hopefully they will see that I DO clot too much.Click to expand...
> 
> Can you supplement your Lovenox with baby Aspirin? Might add a little more peace of mind.Click to expand...

I do take it twice a day (even though the MFM has said once). I still don't think it's enough. I can't even get enough blood out of my finger to test my BS levels 75% of the time. :(


----------



## Trissy

Oh wow.. Can you get another opinion? Definitely sounds like you clot waaaaay too fast if you have trouble getting blood from your finger. 

I remember when I cut my finger, nothing major, but it kept bleeding and bleeding and the doctor said that the fingers "bleed like pigs." I wasn't even on any form anti-coagulation at that point yet.


----------



## amjon

Trissy said:


> Oh wow.. Can you get another opinion? Definitely sounds like you clot waaaaay too fast if you have trouble getting blood from your finger.
> 
> I remember when I cut my finger, nothing major, but it kept bleeding and bleeding and the doctor said that the fingers "bleed like pigs." I wasn't even on any form anti-coagulation at that point yet.

I'll ask the OB to order the anti xa test and then argue from there. I made an appointment with a hematologist because I wanted it adjusted and he only did CBC and told me he thinks I'm on enough but if not we'll just up it in the next pregnancy!


----------



## Trissy

amjon said:


> I'll ask the OB to order the anti xa test and then argue from there. I made an appointment with a hematologist because I wanted it adjusted and he only did CBC and told me he thinks I'm on enough but if not we'll just up it in the next pregnancy!

So if you're not on enough and suffer another loss THEN they'll up it for your next pregnancy?? Sheesh! That's ridiculous! The goal should be keeping your current pregnancy viable! Sometimes I think doctors forget that they're dealing with humans. Though I guess they have to or the job would destroy them, but it still really sucks for the patient.


----------



## Trissy

Buka345 said:


> Hope all is well with you both!!
> 
> And the second appointment went well, that's good news been switched to the unfactionated and been induced at 39 weeks!!
> 
> Did you find out much more about epidural?
> 
> I'm at the hospital on Tuesday for my first check :-/ decided to check me at 38 week then 39 and 40 :)
> 
> But still will not reduce my injection due to size of my clot!!
> 
> So I just hope I havnt injected!!
> 
> Hope you're both well x


How did your first check go on Tuesday??


----------



## Buka345

That to me? Trissy? If so.....

Checked cervix not ready!! But said baby is really low cudnt believe how low he was, back on Tuesday again to check to see if cervix is ready, if so I will have a stretch and sweep. Recommend lots of sex :-/ I couldn't think of anything worse haha so iv been jumping on my exercise ball haha!! I think he is going to come soon I have felt different these last two days!! Only just done my injection and iv jut come on with such a bad back ache :-/ 

Hope you are well :) x


----------



## familygirl30

Trissy said:


> familygirl30 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies hope you don't mind me joining in,I'm just over 8 weeks pregnant,and I'm on blood thining injections fragmin as I have factor v Leiden and I had a Dvt four years ago.This is my first baby,I don't have my appointment until 9th jan to see my consultant,just feeling really nervous about it all,one thing worrying me is how do they control the bleeding when your in labour?i know they will take u off injections before hand but was happens. If baby comes early!
> 
> Whereabouts are you located? I think that makes a huge difference in how you might be treated. In Canada the standard is to switch from low molecular weight heparin to unfractionated heparin at ~36 weeks, but that's not the case in other countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amjon said:
> 
> 
> I'm really not all that worried about bleeding. I'm MUCH more concerned that I'm still clotting too much on the dose they have me. My MFM has said she doesn't consider FVL hetero to be any risk for clotting and really doesn't feel I should be on Lovenox, so she only agreed to keep me on the 30mg. I've had a stillborn, then 2 MC, so I'm sure it IS an issue. I'm going to ask for the anti xa test though, so hopefully they will see that I DO clot too much.Click to expand...
> 
> Can you supplement your Lovenox with baby Aspirin? Might add a little more peace of mind.Click to expand...

Sorry just replying,I'm in the uk,Im on blood thinners as I had a Dvt 4 years ago and have factor v Leiden,just be glad when I see the consultant in 4 weeks time,I'm only on a small daily dose of fragmin at the moment.


----------



## Trissy

familygirl30: Ahhh, wish I could offer some thoughts and advice but I really have no idea what the standard is in the UK and from what I've read on the forum it does seem to be different from Canada. Hopefully someone can chime in and maybe give you a better idea of what you might be in for but of course, every pregnancy is unique. :) 

Edit: I was discussing blood thinner options with my MFM the other day because they were worried that I was having a reaction to unfractionated heparin (turns out I'm not, woohoo!) but they were saying that on low molecular weight heparin (Fragmin, Lovenox/Clexane, Innohep etc.) that you CAN have an epidural but not until at least 24 hours have passed since your last injection. Treatment-wise familygirl30, that could mean that you may stay on the Fragmin at a prevention dose for the duration of the pregnancy and then at the first sign of labour, cease injections and head to the hospital where you'll be assessed and they'll determine your care from there. And your platelet levels should be monitored regularly throughout the pregnancy. If they get too low then that is when you have to be concerned about bleeding issues in labour, but if they are monitored regularly and caught and stabilized (by switching to a different form of anticoagulation) then bleeding issues shouldn't really be an issue in labour from my understanding of things. (I'm not a doctor or nurse though, so please don't take anything as fact. I could be completely wrong about this and misunderstood my docs. :) )

Buka345: Almost baby time!! Cervix getting any riper?? 

I had my 37 week check up today, baby is fully engaged. I didn't get my cervix checked this week but it was soft last week, so I'm hoping with baby engaged and all the cramping and contractions I've been having this week that that means things are happening. My doctor doesn't think I'll make it to 40 weeks and is hoping that my sweep next Wednesday will get the show on the road!! Now I'm getting excited.. and a little anxious. ;)

Hope all of you ladies are well and that you all have a good Christmas!! :)


----------



## familygirl30

Trissy said:


> familygirl30: Ahhh, wish I could offer some thoughts and advice but I really have no idea what the standard is in the UK and from what I've read on the forum it does seem to be different from Canada. Hopefully someone can chime in and maybe give you a better idea of what you might be in for but of course, every pregnancy is unique. :)
> 
> Edit: I was discussing blood thinner options with my MFM the other day because they were worried that I was having a reaction to unfractionated heparin (turns out I'm not, woohoo!) but they were saying that on low molecular weight heparin (Fragmin, Lovenox/Clexane, Innohep etc.) that you CAN have an epidural but not until at least 24 hours have passed since your last injection. Treatment-wise familygirl30, that could mean that you may stay on the Fragmin at a prevention dose for the duration of the pregnancy and then at the first sign of labour, cease injections and head to the hospital where you'll be assessed and they'll determine your care from there. And your platelet levels should be monitored regularly throughout the pregnancy. If they get too low then that is when you have to be concerned about bleeding issues in labour, but if they are monitored regularly and caught and stabilized (by switching to a different form of anticoagulation) then bleeding issues shouldn't really be an issue in labour from my understanding of things. (I'm not a doctor or nurse though, so please don't take anything as fact. I could be completely wrong about this and misunderstood my docs. :) )
> 
> Buka345: Almost baby time!! Cervix getting any riper??
> 
> I had my 37 week check up today, baby is fully engaged. I didn't get my cervix checked this week but it was soft last week, so I'm hoping with baby engaged and all the cramping and contractions I've been having this week that that means things are happening. My doctor doesn't think I'll make it to 40 weeks and is hoping that my sweep next Wednesday will get the show on the road!! Now I'm getting excited.. and a little anxious. ;)
> 
> Hope all of you ladies are well and that you all have a good Christmas!! :)

Thank u so much Trissy for your advice:flower:


----------



## Trissy

familygirl30 said:


> Thank u so much Trissy for your advice:flower:

Hope it is helpful. :) Make sure to check back in after your appointment in January, I am quite interested to hear what your specialists say for your treatment! :)


----------



## familygirl30

Trissy said:


> familygirl30 said:
> 
> 
> Thank u so much Trissy for your advice:flower:
> 
> Hope it is helpful. :) Make sure to check back in after your appointment in January, I am quite interested to hear what your specialists say for your treatment! :)Click to expand...

I will let you know yes : )


----------



## Trissy

Happy new year ladies! Hope you are all doing well. :) 

familygirl30: How was your appointment? I hope all is well with your anti-coagulation plan!

Buka345: How did your delivery go? Hope you got to enjoy some Christmas cuddles with your little boy. :)

I ended up being induced due to being in a car accident on December 26th. I went in for monitoring and everything seemed fine and then on the 28th I started bleeding so they started inducing me on the morning of the 29th. 26 hours later my little girl arrived.

I did end up getting two epidurals (each one with a top up) unfortunately both failed and I ended up feeling everything. Yuck! So, when on unfractionated heparin, you CAN get epidurals. The anesthetists I had both said that because I had stopped my blood thinners at least 12 hours earlier (at the time the first epidural was done it had been over 24 hours) that it was safe for me to get the epidural. 

Now on prevention dose Tinzaparin but I'm still worried about clots. I will be for the rest of my life though. I'd be more comfortable with some form anti-coagulation so I may do low dose aspirin. I'm going to see if I can get a referral for a hematologist at my 6 week postpartum appointment.


----------



## lunamoona

Trissy said:


> Happy new year ladies! Hope you are all doing well. :)
> 
> familygirl30: How was your appointment? I hope all is well with your anti-coagulation plan!
> 
> Buka345: How did your delivery go? Hope you got to enjoy some Christmas cuddles with your little boy. :)
> 
> I ended up being induced due to being in a car accident on December 26th. I went in for monitoring and everything seemed fine and then on the 28th I started bleeding so they started inducing me on the morning of the 29th. 26 hours later my little girl arrived.
> 
> I did end up getting two epidurals (each one with a top up) unfortunately both failed and I ended up feeling everything. Yuck! So, when on unfractionated heparin, you CAN get epidurals. The anesthetists I had both said that because I had stopped my blood thinners at least 12 hours earlier (at the time the first epidural was done it had been over 24 hours) that it was safe for me to get the epidural.
> 
> Now on prevention dose Tinzaparin but I'm still worried about clots. I will be for the rest of my life though. I'd be more comfortable with some form anti-coagulation so I may do low dose aspirin. I'm going to see if I can get a referral for a hematologist at my 6 week postpartum appointment.


I seem to be a bit late for this thread but am in a similar position. I'm on 120mg of Clexane twice a day plus a low dose aspirin. Had a massive PE at 12 weeks, near cardiac arrest and was thrombolysed.

It's been a very anxious time as I'm sure you can all relate to but I had started to relax a bit as time has gone on. 

My consultant is very nice but I don't think it occurs to him to fully explain what is going on each step of the way. This means I get little bits of information if I can read his writing or if I can think to ask the right questions. For instance, I have just recently found out that I still have some damage to my heart and that I won't be able to birth at the midwife led unit attached to the hospital. When I asked why not he said I was still very high risk....hmm...I kinda thought all the treatment I was on made me more 'normal' risk.

I can't complain about the treatment and ongoing care I have received, I have frequent scans and baby has been growing fine until this point but the fluid was a little low this week. 

I guess the anxiety is building again because I now feel I've been a little naive, can't wait for all this to be over.


----------



## Trissy

I didn't embolize to the lungs this time but I understand the anxiety. I still feel it after delivering, honestly I felt it prior to being pregnant too. Once you've had a clot, that fear never really goes away. 

I finally wrote down all of my questions (about my treatment, blood thinners and delivery, how long would I be allowed to labour without anti-coagulation, likelihood of clotting again, what could happen if I clotted again in my left leg, hormone changes during breastfeeding, etc.) and gave the list to my doctor and said "answer these" - I found, with the baby brain, I was always forgetting to ask my doctors questions and I was so nervous about the delivery and the weeks that followed but would constantly forget to ask the questions I needed to ask. I was very fortunate in my case that my doctor was very good about being straight forward and there were a few things she didn't know so she contacted the specialists and had the answers the next week for me. 

You still have lots of time to get those answers you need and hopefully that will help lessen the anxiety of it all. (Easier said than done though, I know!)

Are you on year long treatment for your PE? Sorry to hear that there is still cardiac damage, that must be weighing heavy on your mind as well. :hugs:


----------



## familygirl30

Trissy said:


> Happy new year ladies! Hope you are all doing well. :)
> 
> familygirl30: How was your appointment? I hope all is well with your anti-coagulation plan!
> 
> Buka345: How did your delivery go? Hope you got to enjoy some Christmas cuddles with your little boy. :)
> 
> I ended up being induced due to being in a car accident on December 26th. I went in for monitoring and everything seemed fine and then on the 28th I started bleeding so they started inducing me on the morning of the 29th. 26 hours later my little girl arrived.
> 
> I did end up getting two epidurals (each one with a top up) unfortunately both failed and I ended up feeling everything. Yuck! So, when on unfractionated heparin, you CAN get epidurals. The anesthetists I had both said that because I had stopped my blood thinners at least 12 hours earlier (at the time the first epidural was done it had been over 24 hours) that it was safe for me to get the epidural.
> 
> Now on prevention dose Tinzaparin but I'm still worried about clots. I will be for the rest of my life though. I'd be more comfortable with some form anti-coagulation so I may do low dose aspirin. I'm going to see if I can get a referral for a hematologist at my 6 week postpartum appointment.

Congratulations on the birth of your little girl!hope u r both well,and I'm sorry to hear about your accident!I had my first scan nearly two weeks ago and baby was sat up and not laid down haha,can't wait for my 20'week scan now!im going to be seeing my consultant the day before my next scan.So they will probably tell me a bit more hopefully x


----------



## Trissy

Haha, I love those early scans. I remember the first one I had with her at 9+2 and she was just a giant head and tiny little arms and legs and it looked like she was waving. Then at her 12+1 scan she decided she had had enough of the scan and decided to moon us and hide her face. Made for a good potty shot, though we stayed team yellow. Though she liked to hide her face the whole way through. Even at our 36+2 scan she had her feet and hands jammed up into her face so we couldn't get that one last profile shot. What a stinker, haha. :dohh:

Glad to hear your scan went well. Hope you're feeling good! Not sure how the first trimester treated you but hope the second one is great. :)


----------



## babydoodle

I am really hoping you ladies can help me...i had a miscarriage in october at 12 weeks. After having the miscarriage, i had an appt with my rheumatologist for a foot related matter...( I have reynauds syndrome). Hearing about my miscarriage and knowing i had some bleeding problems during a past surgery (gall bladder) he sent me for some bloodwork. He did a cardiolipin panel whhich came back my cardiolipin IGA was elevated. Everything else ws normal. I do feel that i am very 'clotty' and always seem to have problems with clotting, i did after my first baby was born, the surgery, and after this miscarriage and DNC...but noone wants to put me on any aspirin or anything...my levels are 'low' I dont know what to do cause i really feel that someting about my bleeding and clotting isnt right....should i ask the rheumatologist to recheck my levels? Or if i get pregnant, will it cause abnormal levels to be higher??? ive never had any DVT or lung clotting but the elevated level concerns me...


----------



## Trissy

Very sorry for your loss. :( 

Sounds like you should be requesting a complete thrombophilia panel to check for genetic clotting factors to begin with. Are you able to get a referral to a hematologist? Or can you seek out a hematologist on your own? That could be a good starting point for you. If thrombophilias are ruled out they may still be able to provide advice for future pregnancies.


----------



## lunamoona

Trissy said:


> I didn't embolize to the lungs this time but I understand the anxiety. I still feel it after delivering, honestly I felt it prior to being pregnant too. Once you've had a clot, that fear never really goes away.
> 
> I finally wrote down all of my questions (about my treatment, blood thinners and delivery, how long would I be allowed to labour without anti-coagulation, likelihood of clotting again, what could happen if I clotted again in my left leg, hormone changes during breastfeeding, etc.) and gave the list to my doctor and said "answer these" - I found, with the baby brain, I was always forgetting to ask my doctors questions and I was so nervous about the delivery and the weeks that followed but would constantly forget to ask the questions I needed to ask. I was very fortunate in my case that my doctor was very good about being straight forward and there were a few things she didn't know so she contacted the specialists and had the answers the next week for me.
> 
> You still have lots of time to get those answers you need and hopefully that will help lessen the anxiety of it all. (Easier said than done though, I know!)
> 
> Are you on year long treatment for your PE? Sorry to hear that there is still cardiac damage, that must be weighing heavy on your mind as well. :hugs:


Thanks for your reply, I do need to think of what I need to ask before I go but I guess a lot of my questions are more me wanting reassurance that things won't go wrong which they can't really answer. At age 43 this really is my last chance to complete my family.

I'm so glad you had your LO ok despite the added challenges of a car accident, it certainly gives me hope for a good outcome for myself. The heart damage is on my mind, although it doesn't seem to affect me I'm worried the strain of labour may cause problems.

I've been very lucky, I really didn't think I was going to make it, I don't think they thought I was going to make it. I guess it's just one day at a time and trying to stay positive, no point worrying over something that is out of my hands.

Congrats again on your LO :flower:


----------



## Trissy

lunamoona said:


> Trissy said:
> 
> 
> I didn't embolize to the lungs this time but I understand the anxiety. I still feel it after delivering, honestly I felt it prior to being pregnant too. Once you've had a clot, that fear never really goes away.
> 
> I finally wrote down all of my questions (about my treatment, blood thinners and delivery, how long would I be allowed to labour without anti-coagulation, likelihood of clotting again, what could happen if I clotted again in my left leg, hormone changes during breastfeeding, etc.) and gave the list to my doctor and said "answer these" - I found, with the baby brain, I was always forgetting to ask my doctors questions and I was so nervous about the delivery and the weeks that followed but would constantly forget to ask the questions I needed to ask. I was very fortunate in my case that my doctor was very good about being straight forward and there were a few things she didn't know so she contacted the specialists and had the answers the next week for me.
> 
> You still have lots of time to get those answers you need and hopefully that will help lessen the anxiety of it all. (Easier said than done though, I know!)
> 
> Are you on year long treatment for your PE? Sorry to hear that there is still cardiac damage, that must be weighing heavy on your mind as well. :hugs:
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply, I do need to think of what I need to ask before I go but I guess a lot of my questions are more me wanting reassurance that things won't go wrong which they can't really answer. At age 43 this really is my last chance to complete my family.
> 
> I'm so glad you had your LO ok despite the added challenges of a car accident, it certainly gives me hope for a good outcome for myself. The heart damage is on my mind, although it doesn't seem to affect me I'm worried the strain of labour may cause problems.
> 
> I've been very lucky, I really didn't think I was going to make it, I don't think they thought I was going to make it. I guess it's just one day at a time and trying to stay positive, no point worrying over something that is out of my hands.
> 
> Congrats again on your LO :flower:Click to expand...

Keeping positive can do wonders but I understand the reality of how scary it can be and that some days you just can't get that fear out of your mind. 

Very true, the doctors can give you statistics and scenarios but no one can say "Yes, this is exactly how it is going to play out" which can be terrifying. Hopefully you have a good support system around you to help you with the harder days, where the "what could happen" scenarios start running through your mind. Having someone to talk to about them (without having them trivialize your fears) really helped me get through my pregnancy. 

How far along are you? Has your medical team come up with a delivery plan? (No worries if you're not comfortable discussing it, I know it can be a very personal decision.) Be prepared for your birth plan to go completely out the window though, mine sure did, hah! I still have a hard time talking about the actual birth as it was a long, traumatic experience, but the outcome was good and I think of *that* every day and am thankful. I have a healthy baby and I am healthy (although much chubbier!) so I am grateful every day.

I wish you the very, very best and hope you have a completely uneventful delivery and a healthy baby at the end. :flower:


----------



## lunamoona

Trissy said:


> lunamoona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trissy said:
> 
> 
> I didn't embolize to the lungs this time but I understand the anxiety. I still feel it after delivering, honestly I felt it prior to being pregnant too. Once you've had a clot, that fear never really goes away.
> 
> I finally wrote down all of my questions (about my treatment, blood thinners and delivery, how long would I be allowed to labour without anti-coagulation, likelihood of clotting again, what could happen if I clotted again in my left leg, hormone changes during breastfeeding, etc.) and gave the list to my doctor and said "answer these" - I found, with the baby brain, I was always forgetting to ask my doctors questions and I was so nervous about the delivery and the weeks that followed but would constantly forget to ask the questions I needed to ask. I was very fortunate in my case that my doctor was very good about being straight forward and there were a few things she didn't know so she contacted the specialists and had the answers the next week for me.
> 
> You still have lots of time to get those answers you need and hopefully that will help lessen the anxiety of it all. (Easier said than done though, I know!)
> 
> Are you on year long treatment for your PE? Sorry to hear that there is still cardiac damage, that must be weighing heavy on your mind as well. :hugs:
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply, I do need to think of what I need to ask before I go but I guess a lot of my questions are more me wanting reassurance that things won't go wrong which they can't really answer. At age 43 this really is my last chance to complete my family.
> 
> I'm so glad you had your LO ok despite the added challenges of a car accident, it certainly gives me hope for a good outcome for myself. The heart damage is on my mind, although it doesn't seem to affect me I'm worried the strain of labour may cause problems.
> 
> I've been very lucky, I really didn't think I was going to make it, I don't think they thought I was going to make it. I guess it's just one day at a time and trying to stay positive, no point worrying over something that is out of my hands.
> 
> Congrats again on your LO :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Keeping positive can do wonders but I understand the reality of how scary it can be and that some days you just can't get that fear out of your mind.
> 
> Very true, the doctors can give you statistics and scenarios but no one can say "Yes, this is exactly how it is going to play out" which can be terrifying. Hopefully you have a good support system around you to help you with the harder days, where the "what could happen" scenarios start running through your mind. Having someone to talk to about them (without having them trivialize your fears) really helped me get through my pregnancy.
> 
> How far along are you? Has your medical team come up with a delivery plan? (No worries if you're not comfortable discussing it, I know it can be a very personal decision.) Be prepared for your birth plan to go completely out the window though, mine sure did, hah! I still have a hard time talking about the actual birth as it was a long, traumatic experience, but the outcome was good and I think of *that* every day and am thankful. I have a healthy baby and I am healthy (although much chubbier!) so I am grateful every day.
> 
> I wish you the very, very best and hope you have a completely uneventful delivery and a healthy baby at the end. :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you for your positive thoughts :flower:

I'm not really going to have much of a birth plan, I've already been told I won't be able to go to the midwife led unit this time as I have to have constant monitoring. I'm just going to have a list of preferences, no epidural, no c-section, no unnecessary intervention. But I'm not a drama queen so will accept my doctors recommendations. My main concern is a healthy baby not the birth of my dreams.


----------

